# Need Help Quick!!!



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm going out to eat with my boyfriend's family in about an hour. They are all Catholic, and it's Friday-so they don't eat meat. I'm atheist, but my boyfriend's mom thinks I'm Luthern. She thinks this because if the Pope could be a woman, it would be his mom-I'm too scared to tell her otherwise, she'd probably kick my boyfriend out of the family. So what is proper protocol? Should I not eat meat because I'll feel guilty eating it in front of them? Also, do Luthern's give stuff up for Lent? I'm sure she will ask me what I gave up if that's the case. It would feel immature to say, "I gave up candy". What should I say I gave up? Help!!! Any advice would be well-appreciated! I don't know what to do!

Also, is it too late to give them a thank-you for my Christmas and Birthday presents?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Hell tell them you gave up Lutrifisk for Lent. us Norwegians do not eat that this time of the year anyway. Or you can say that you gave up going to Cabelas for Lent. good luck with your dinner.


----------



## WH87 (Apr 14, 2005)

A few years ago when I was in catechism we had to do something for lent and I gave up watching television on certain days and refrain from eating meat (bloody foods) on all Fridays in Lent, substituting fish for example.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

Whats it like bein an atheist??


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Whats it like being an atheist?


I don't think there is as much to remember. And it saves money.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Tell them you gave up sex. They will be really impressed!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Tell them you gave up sex and then order a big juicy steak.  :evil:

Seriously, depending on where you go, order a nice fried walleye dinner. If the question comes up candy is OK for something to give up, just call it sweets, or chocolate, instead of saying candy.

Have a great time.

huntin1


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Why not just tell the truth? Are you hiding the truth to protect your boyfriend, or so you dont have to confront mommy dearest? :eyeroll: You can never go wrong with the truth. :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Welcome back again :beer:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

you must be plenty proud of being an atheist to post on NoDakoutdoors.com about Atheism uke: (where is the clapping EMO?), stick with it.

and BTW congrats :eyeroll


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I know it probably won't matter to you RC, but I'm gonna pray for you anyhow. As a matter of fact, I did a long time ago. Your old buddy Burl.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just tell them the devil is talking to you and he told you to tell them you are luthern :evil: or you could always ask Dear Abby what is the proper table manners are :toofunny:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

May 2nd 1918 tuesday edition had this problem in a dear abby letter- i try to find it and get back to you


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

RC

I'd rather break bread with a kind-hearted athiest than with a self-righteous religious person.

Hope it went well - for future just remember that most of the grief and hatred and hardship and conflict, since the beginning of time, has been the result of religous differences.

Good luck.

M.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Man, some of you guys put way too much value on religion.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

MT, hypocrites always do. would be nice if they would practice it.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I am very religious. I practice what I preach and I will pray that Hell isnt too bad a place for you or, more inportantly, that you will see the light. People seem to think that there is something wrong with believing in something so much bigger and more powerful than you. Sometimes it takes more strength to acknowledge you dont have the answers and that a higher power does have some influence on the world.

Just be honest with your boyfriends parents. If they are truly "religious" they will understand they are sinners to, and are no better than the next person. Being religious isnt about being "good" or "nice" or "better than others" it is about believing that Jesus died on the cross for our sins, was buried, and rose again. Truly religious people (that practice what they preach) would embrace you with open arms and show you true love. Any other ? please ask.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Therein lies my issue with the religious. They oft see themselves as better than the rest. Simply because they have read and believe in a book they feel that all heathens will be tormented in an everlasting fire. What a notion.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Here is a scenario.
You are on a pontoon with 10 people, but before you went you had seen a map of the lake. Pontoon is sinking. You believe that their is a sunken island 50 yards to the north of your position (because you have seen the map issued by the DNR), and the shore line is 300 yards to the south of your position. They all cannot swim well enough to save themselves more than 100 yards.

Do you have enough *faith* in the DNR map to stake your reputation on it being correct? Do you care enough for these people that you are going to try to save them by convincing them that the island is there?

Now they know that your character has been questioned in the past, and in fact you continue to make some bad decisions. Do you care about them or not?

Some of us "religeous" people are convinced that there is enough evidence that the Bible is true. The Bible gives truth that there us a heaven and a hell. The Bible also tells us how to avoid hell and the one way to heaven, Jesus Christ.

Is it so bad that we care enough about you that we want to show you the way of salvation? I am no better than anyone in fact I am a sinner who chooses to sin even though I know better.

Try not to judge Christ by the christian, but rather let Him stand on His own. Read what the Bible has to say. That is the truth.

SODSUCKER


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Soo its saturday, how was lunch? :lol:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

That is a great point sodsucker, on the other hand, the bible was written by people who believed the earth was flat, they were the only people on earth and the earth was the center of the universe. I would compare it to a three year old trying to tell Bill Gate how to write computer code. Not to mention, you know for a fact that the DNR map is factual, proved by evidence and research. The other is just blind faith. I would accept your point as valid if you said you were in the middle of the ocean, had never seen a map and you had a vision telling you to swim 50 yds to your right. I bet you would have a heck of a time selling that to your companions. :sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Good post SODSUCKER.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For me religious faith is a personal thing. It makes me feel good. Each of us is free to do as he or she wishes. Using shotgun logic to respond to any debate is foolish. Good, bad or indifferent can be found wherever you look in this world. If you don't care to recognize a supreme being, that is your business. I do. I really don't care if you don't like it. By the same token, I won't try and push it down your throat either. Someone mentioned that some religious people may see themselves as better than others. All too true. and a reason why people often have difficulty embracing a church in their lives. But I will counter, what you sometimes view as another's air of superiority, may actually be the result of a feeling of well being and security due to their strong faith. I try to adhere to the "what goes around comes around" theory, when dealing with life. That phrase might also be translated as, "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you". That's from a book I read. Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Is it so bad that we care enough about you that we want to show you the way of salvation? I am no better than anyone in fact I am a sinner who chooses to sin even though I know better.


That is my problem with said persons. They believe that their faith is the only true faith, and that all others are ignorant of that truth. Not one of us knows that Christianity is the right faith. The idea that one faith is superior seems very antiquated. Was it not this belief that led the Spanish to begin the Inquisition? I do not know who will go to heaven and hell, nor do I know that they exist. My faith is no better than any other by virtue of the fact that I believe in it. This is why I will not attempt to force my beliefs on anyone else, nor try to convert anyone.

On a side note, I have always seen the Bible as a book of parables, written and fabricated (not to imply that it is all fictitious) by man to tell others how to live a righteous life.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

RC

Thinking more about your problem, you might also try using the label "pantheist" instead of atheist for yourself. Folks have no idea what it is, so you can tell them its a very very old form of christianity. ;-) Saying atheist is like using a 4 letter word in conversation. Most of the diests here can probably appreciate what a panthiest is about. Moreover, it probably a more accurate description of your beliefs: http://www.pantheist.net/

Again, good luck,
M.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Maybe we need a religious forum?


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I very much believe in a being supreme to us. The universe is infinite and to believe that we are its best invention shows our gile. If we owe our existence to some power, than said power must owe its existence to another power. Nothing can just be invented, that is the whole crux of the universe. What, when, where, how is the beginning. It will never end, it can't. Space is space, it is nothing. The universe is space and the molecules that occupy it. That said, I do believe in God. I don't follow a set religion or the bible, just a personal choice. For us to thump the Bible is no better than a Muslim thumping the Koran. They are both books that contain facts, as told throughout history. They both contain prophecy, leading up to those facts. It is real easy to "shotgun" prophecise, when someone is going to accept those writings and step up to make them as real as they can be. Isn't it peculiar that the blood line of Abraham, Moses and those were the ones who begot Jesus. It would be the same as Pat Robertsons great, great, great grandchild proclaiming he was the second coming. Powerful religious familys pass that tradition, throughout history. Organized religion is the greatest evil on this planet. It is accountable for all wars, or events leading to wars. Mans arrogance is the sole reason. God never would condone harming another being in his name, no matter if it is in retaliation or first strike. No matter if you call him Mohammed, Yewah or God. When we begin this war with the middle east and GWB said, "God is on our side," I almost wanted to puke. Invoking the Name, to justify a war. That is blasphemy at its finest.

The Bible is a book, so is the Koran. If you grew up with it, it is your word, if you didn't, the other person is wrong. That is the life of those who follow the Book. :sniper:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

adokken, that was funny. Cheered away some of my nervousness!

jhegg, I'm really not trying to make his mother keel over and die!

huntin1, again-thanks for the great advice-it was well appreciated.

And for those of you who are saying to tell the truth and be honest...if you knew this super-Catholic woman, you would see the kind of position that I'm in. I'll wait until I have a ring on my finger, and I'm two countries away on my honeymoon before I tell her that I'm atheist. Altogether, dining out went perfectly. His sister came with too, so that was definatly helpful.

Pantheism \Pan"the*ism\, n. [Pan- + theism.] 
Any doctrine, philosophy, or religious practice that holds universe [cosmos], taken or conceived of as the totality of forces and/or matter, is *synonymous with the theological principle of God*.

About Pantheism, I have seen the website before. I don't believe in any god at all, so why would I believe in this?! It is still considered a religion, there are still set guidelines, and there are even elected officials. It's just not worth $8.00 to me! If it makes you guys feel any better I do worship one man, Davey Havok. This "religious" experience is called "Havokism", I didn't think you guys would understand it though, so I didn't bring it up.

Also I went on a mission trip with a church group to Jamaica two years ago. All the students I went with told the people providing the funding that they were going to experience something great with god while they were there. And you know what everyone did once we got there? Got wasted in MargaritaVille, smoked great gange, made sweet Jamaican love, and partied on the cruise like reggae stars! Of course during the day we worshiped and provided care to the homeless children in orphanages, and everyone was sure to get pictures taken with those poor kids, to make it look like they were experiencing something great with god! But really, thanks to everyone who provided money for our trip, I'm sure there may be one of you on this website right now! Oh, what I'd give to go back there.

Again, thanks for all the helpful advice from some of you guys!


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Militant Tiger,

"Therein lies my issue with the religious. They oft see themselves as better than the rest. "

Do you hold these standards for all or just the religious of the world?? Most of the good church going, Bible following people that I cohort with are very humble, loving, caring, and honest people. Key word there is humble. Do you say that all people that subscribe to strong religious beliefs think they are better than the rest of the world?? Do you hold yourself or your family or friends to that high standard? Some of the most arrogant people that I know and spend time with think that religion is bogus, what does that say about the Godless people in this world?

"When we begin this war with the middle east and GWB said, "God is on our side," I almost wanted to puke. Invoking the Name, to justify a war. That is blasphemy at its finest." I agree with this. To use the Lords name in vain or to falsely use his name for your own sake is blasphemy, and as a Christian I do take offense to this reasoning for going to war. Why couldnt he have just said we are going after them because we have strong suspicions that they are making WMD and we are concerned that they may use them against us.

Soducker,

Awesome post. Couldnt agree more.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Moving to the hot topics.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris I think you should have just moved it to a shrinks office..


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Do you hold these standards for all or just the religious of the world??


Every last one.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Three things that are guaranteed to start argumentsolitics,religion,and abortion.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

mallard said:


> Three things that are guaranteed to start argumentsolitics,religion,and abortion.


Abortion? I think not...another guy's comment toward me on a forum sparked me to create an abortion thread, and nobody went there. I don't think anyone on here had the balls to stand up to me on the topic, I don't blame you guys though, I'm one tough competitor when it comes to debating abortion. Chicken~bock-bock-bock!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Three things that are guaranteed to start argumentsolitics,religion,and abortion.


Yep, especially with comments like ......


> I will pray that Hell isn't too bad a place for you


 No wonder RC is skeptical about telling her boyfriends mother the truth. Who wouldn't be if the possibility of some thoughtless person making that kind of comment to you.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Just for a little background on this "Hot" topic, could you answer these few direct questions.

Does your Catholic raised boyfriend believe in God?

Do you fear his mother strictly for rejection or for shame or for fear of compromising the boyfriends relationship with you?

Is there an alignment between you and your boyfriend when it comes to religion and politics or is it something much simpler than that?

What age group do fall into, 18 to 22, 23 to 27 28 or older?

I am not trying to make a judgement, only to form an opinion.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did you thank them for the presents? I'd say better late then never but try harder in the future. I don't give gifts to get a thank you but it is nice. IMHO a thank you or a sign of appreciation is 100 times better than a gift in return.

Also I would say be truthful with her. Let her get POd and see how much heat she gives your boyfriend. It would be a great test of his love for you.

Also if she is as hard core Catholic as you say she should keep you close and not push you away. Remember Jesus broke bread with sinners. He did not waste time with the believers because they believed. He tried to save the non believers. If she is as Righteous (sp) as you make her out to be it should just make her that much closer to you. If she pushes you away then she needs to open up her Bible. Good luck with your choices as God gave each of us the freedome of choice to believe or not to believe and I will keep you in prayer as I do believe in the Big Guy upstairs.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Just for a little background on this "Hot" topic, could you answer these few direct questions.
> 
> Does your Catholic raised boyfriend believe in God?
> 
> ...


He says he believes in God, but doesn't need to go to church to prove it.
He hasn't been to church in years, but his parents thinks he goes weekly.

I think both apply to me in the second question.
I have reason to believe she would make my boyfriend's life miserable.

I have no idea what that next question means.
I'm running on like four hours of sleep.

I'm 18 years old.
So yes, his mom is intimidating to me.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

RC,you said you worship one man Davey Havok.Who is the lead singer of a hardcore punk band AFI.Are you a menber of the Davey Havok church?Is Havokism a religion which prasies the dark side as a divine power?And one more question are you a Malestri?[/quote]


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't believe that one needs a church to worship. On the same note, idolatry is dangerous. I think ranger is joking more than anything.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ranger_Compact said:


> I don't believe in any god at all, so why would I believe in this?!


Just means you're not a deist. Do you believe in gravity? That's good enough for pantheism...



Ranger_Compact said:


> It is still considered a religion, there are still set guidelines, and there are even elected officials.


Ya, just like belonging to DU makes one a duck hunter. Did it cost you $15 to call yourself an atheist? http://www.atheists.org/cgi-bin/membership

Good luck,
M.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have only personally known two athiests in my 32 years of living, but what I can say of them is that they were very nice, sincere, honest, hardworking and overall good people to be around.......BUT having said that I noticed with both of them they seemed to have something missing in their lives. It was almost like you could see it in their eyes. It was kind of like they were lost.

To each their own.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Murdock1960, unfortunatly the Church of Havok quit taking applications the same week that I became obsessed with Davey Havok and the rest of A Fire Inside. Why would you assume that Havokism praises the dark side? Fall Children follow Davey's Truth, his word. And Malestri? What is that all about?! I don't know where you got that idea from. I don't know if that was supposed to be a joke or what, but it was uncalled for. Whatever.

MRN, I'm not going to have a list of things to do like it shows on the Pantheist website-like feel the dirt in my hands, stop and smell the plants, etc. No thank you! Okay, I don't want to pay to be an atheist right now, so here's the deal...I'll proclaim to you right now that I am nothing. Okay?! Does that sound alright with you? In a couple years when I get married I'll be converted to a Catholic, so it will be a done deal! No worries...

live2hunt, I don't have that look of anything missing in my eyes at all. I listen to the complete Sing the Sorrow album by AFI at least once a day, which is probably more faith and effort put towards something than most Christians do. Davey Havok sings the complete truth in every song, and I have to study the songs as I listen to them, to get the whole idea hidden in the song. You can't just listen to a song once, and know what all of it means-this is also true in reading the bible. People who have attempted to read the bible would know that you can't take everything literally, interpretation is key.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

No joke RC,you said you worship one man Davey Havok and this religious experience is called Havokism.Which i looked up on the web and could only find one site which said that Havokism is a religion which prasies the dark side as a divine power and the Davey havok is still taking members if i read it right on his web site.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.church-of-havok.tk/

Thanks for challenging me so much, I just now found the Church of Havok Part Two, which is looking like I can join now! Hooray!!! Oh, happy day!

http://s2.invisionfree.com/Church_of_Havok/


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Wasen't challenging you RC,your the one that started this post and brought up Davey Havok and Havokism.Was just curious that's all!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

The original thread was posted so I could ask for advice on being politically correct while dining out with my boyfriend's Catholic family on a Friday during Lent. But, a certain someone *cough*LANCE*cough* hijacked my topic! Seriously...who does that?!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

So, how did dinner go?????????????


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> Altogether, dining out went perfectly. His sister came with too, so that was definatly helpful.


Like I already said, everything was fine. A few awkward moments, but I suppose that can be expected everytime I'm around his parents. But I'm looking forward to doing it again. I mean, I've had supper with his family many times before, just never on a Friday during Lent. It wasn't bad at all. Since it was St. Patricks Day, we decided to go to Perkins instead of Buffalo Wild Wings, which was the original plan. Perkins makes it easy, because there is always the option of ordering breakfast without meat, if that was the choice. His father teased me when we were at the house though, saying that I'm lucky since I can order whatever I want. So I did. I just got a Chicken Patty Melt sandwich, and that was fine. Well, not really fine. It was actually pretty gross, it's what I always order-but it was really bad that night for some reason. Who knows. Maybe the chef was punishing me for being the only one to order meat...I don't know. Actually one of the cooks working there broke my heart a few years ago, so maybe he was trying to twist the knife in my heart even more. Bastard. Guys can be jerks, that's expected.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

You`said`he`broke`your`heart;what`were`you`both`15`.Thats`what's`hearts`are`for!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I think ranger is joking more than anything.


MT has a great awakening, have fun.... :lol:

R_C just tell the truth and don't be deceptive no matter what else you believe or don't, it's your life live it your way.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

It Doesn't look like you will take my advise from reading all of your other responses, but I am going to give it any way. If this person is someone that you truly love and believe you want to spend the rest of your life with, you should be completely truthful with his parents about something that is obviously very important to his family. If you get married you will have to deal with his parents on a regular basis until they die. They will always be his parents, and if you love him, you should want them to be happy with his choice of spouse. No better way to make them not like you, then to hide things from them and not be truthful.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

RC, a relationship being built around lies and deception (even if toward his family and not him) is going to be pretty rough at best. You make it sound like it is just snap your fingers and your a Catholic. 


> In a couple years when I get married I'll be converted to a Catholic, so it will be a done deal! No worries...


It is a little more involved than that, classes, rules, etc. Or do you plan on lieing to the priest before you get married too? That will not earn you any points with his family either. It is bound to come out, whether intentionally or not.

I think your plan of living a lie (whether saying your Luthern or Catholic and don't really believe in God) is doomed for failure. Be as tough as you say you are and tell his family. :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

jhegg said:


> Tell them you gave up sex. They will be really impressed!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> http://www.church-of-havok.tk/
> 
> Thanks for challenging me so much, I just now found the Church of Havok Part Two, which is looking like I can join now! Hooray!!! Oh, happy day!
> 
> http://s2.invisionfree.com/Church_of_Havok/


Here is the link you were looking for....

http://churchofhavok.endoria.net/index_1024.htm

Regards,

Ryan

.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Gohon,

You are right, looking back at the comment it was insensitive, rude, and uncalled for. RC I apologize for how it was stated and I meant nothing personally.

The comment does reflect on my beliefs. Heaven and Hell are real places, if you dont believe in Our Lord and Savior then you spend an eternity in Hell. This is not an attack at anyone, just how I chose to believe following the teachings of the Bible.

Porkchop,

Great ending to your comments.

Good night all, I'll be praying.


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

You DO need to send thank you notes. Everyone does.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

Im sorry for hijacking your thread. Didnt mean to i was just curious as to what it was like. I live in a small town and almost everyone here attends church, no atheists or havocs or whatever around. I know everyone has there own opinions and beliefs, also where do you think we all go after we die, just 6 feet under and thats it?? I choose to believe theres more to it than that and some day we will all find out. I just would rather be a believer in God and hope to reach heaven than to not belive, die, and be guatanteed a eternity of misery. Oh well, time will tell everything.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Actually, I don't plan on going "six feet under" exactly. I plan on first donating my corneas, then donating my whole body to science or education, and I have a card in my wallet that makes sure of that. I have asthma and CVS, so I would like to contribute to finding facts or causes of the diseases, so one day a cure may be found. The majority of the time, corneas are the only organ that can be donated out of the whole body. The cornea donation is important to me, because my boyfriend's mom and uncle are blind, and also because a pro soccer player I went out to lunch with last year after a health clinical had to quit soccer until he has a cornea transplant-which he is still waiting on. I figure donating my body to science is the least I can do. Since I'm only 104 lbs, I can't donate blood or plasma-so I figure this is a good way I can give back to the medical community. So yes-I do believe in an afterlife of some sorts. Whether it be inexperienced medical students practicing surgery on my body, or researchers looking for a cure to some awful disease. Either way, I'll be giving back after I've died-and that is all that is important to me, that other people may have a chance at a better life. I could be saving your descendants in the future.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

I was lookin at your my space and your bf has a nice crotch rocket. Plan on getting one next year. AFI kick arse aso.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, it's really nice. He wants to get it painted burgandy-that's a little to metrosexual for my liking! He is just sick of having a blue R6 like almost everyone else in town, everybody has blue or red-and he has to be different! If you haven't had one before I'd suggest getting a Ninja 250 or something small. My boyfriend had a Ninja 250 for his first crotch rocket when he was 17, it was basically free. He bought it brand new, a 2004, then turned around and sold it to one of our friends for a couple hundred more than he bought it for new. And no, he didn't rip off our friend. He wasn't even selling his bike, and our friend said, "Well there is a price for everything." So of course he gave him a high price, since the guy had money to spare! But if you get a Katana-people will think you are gay. I don't mean to sound so harsh-but that is what they'll say, they don't have much of any power. It's okay for a girl to have, I'm thinking about getting a Katana or a Honda 599.

AFI is my favorite band ever, obviously. Aaron and I are making a road trip this summer to go see them in Illinois probably. He got to see them in concert here in Fargo when they came, but I went to Sioux hockey-because my parents hated him and wouldn't let me go with him! Ha! So now we are making up for it, and taking a road trip to go and see them!


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool. Defenately not gettn a katana, pretty much a waste of time and money Prob. gonna get a gsxr 600 or a honda cbr600.


----------

